# OPPO PM-2 Headphone Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement!



## Todd Anderson

Our OPPO PM-2 Headphone Giveaway winner is:

:fireworks1::fireworks2:*HTS Member asere*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

arty:arty:arty:











:yay2::mooooh::TT:mooooh::yay:

Following a random draw complements of Random.org, asere wins an incredible journey to high-end sound complements of OPPO’s stellar *PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphones* ($699 value). These Headphones were *evaluated and reviewed* by HTS (and featured in *our recent review of Onkyo’s DP-X1*). How do they sound, you ask? Let's just say: _simply_ fantastic! 

The PM-2 is a high-end design that delivers the same sweet sound found in OPPO’s acclaimed PM-1 model. It utilizes a planar magnetic driver unique to OPPO, which features a double-sided diaphragm and twice as many conductors within the magnetic field for greater efficiency. Fit and finish is superb…not only does the PM-2 feel great in your hand, it also feels amazing on your head!



Thank you to all of our members that entered, we appreciate and value each and every one of you. Believe it or not, but we have _another_ Giveaway Contests in the pipeline...lots of guesses as to what (so far, no bullseye).


*Congratulations asere!*
​

See you all on the forum!​


----------



## NBPk402

Congratulations Asere!!!!


----------



## asere

Woo Hoo!!! When I first saw on my cell the winner announcement I closed my eyes and couldn't believe when I saw Asere. I yelled Yeahh and the family got scared. I told them it's actually great news. I immediately pulled the computer out before I told them the news so they could see congratulations Asere with the fireworks lol.
I want to thank Todd, HTS and Oppo and everyone involved in this amazing giveaway. You guys are the BEST!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asere

ellisr63 said:


> Congratulations Asere!!!!


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson

Definitely send all of your thanks to OPPO... they're one fantastic company!


----------



## tonyvdb

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## willis7469

Congrats asere! I think you'll love em. 
Well, at least I don't have to worry about not being eligible for the big one that's coming up. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto

Congrads asere, couldn't have happened to a better shackster!!! Welcome to the winners club!!! 

Woo Hoo with you!!!


----------



## JBrax

Congrats Asere! Those are going to sound pretty sweet.


----------



## typ44q

Congratulations!


----------



## asere

Thank you guys! I can't wait to receive it and definitely will post my findings which I'm sure will be stellar. Oppo makes great products.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spidacat

Congratulations asere! /jealous :hissyfit:


----------



## bkeeler10

willis7469 said:


> Well, at least I don't have to worry about not being eligible for the big one that's coming up. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that's my consolation prize too haha. Looking forward to finding out what it will be.

Congrats asere, and enjoy those new cans. Let us know what you think of them.


----------



## BD55

Congratulations Asere!!! :jump: Nice job Todd, Oppo, and HTS!!! :T


----------



## Blacklightning

:smile: Congratulations Asere. Enjoy :smile:


----------



## the_rookie

Congrats dude, hope ya enjoy them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afterlife2

Congrats enjoy them to the fullest!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Congrats asere! Let us know what you think of them when you've had time to put some good listening in. Also let us know how comfy they are for extended listening sessions.


----------



## asere

Owen Bartley said:


> Congrats asere! Let us know what you think of them when you've had time to put some good listening in. Also let us know how comfy they are for extended listening sessions.


 Let me just tell you. I only had a change the other night to try them with Pandora using the receivers phono. The sound is amazing. It actually feels like you are listening to the system without headphones. The clarity and spaceness of the instruments is unreal. The bass is spot on. I had to remove the headset just to see if what I was hearing was my sub. It's that nice. I'm going to try and demo different things using cd hopefully this weekend when I get a chance. Another solid gear. Way to go Oppo.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spidacat

I'm glad you're happy for him, but you do realize this contest was 4 years ago? And you joined the site 53 minutes ago and this post is one you chose to replied to?


----------

